# Garage Door Opener (mounting motor to ceiling)



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not sure about the best way to mount the motor to the ceiling. My question is, is it mandatory to have the angle iron at that "V" coming down from the angle iron that's mounted to the ceiling?

A friend of mine recommended using 12 gauge angle iron to attach to the opener. When I'm trying to make that "V", I can't make the connection because the angle iron is so thick, I can't bend it.

Should I be using 16 gauge instead? I'm assuming I can bend that a little easier. Or should I just use the 12 gauge and not create that "V" and just attach the angle iron at a 90 degree angle?

Sorry if this seems a bit basic, just kind of stuck....thanks....


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Angle iron is not required, in fact many openers come with flat steel pieces(usually 1/16" stel) for hanging the assembly. They do need to be mounted into the framing rafters, however.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

If I understand your desciption of the "V", I assume you are refering to the practice of suspending the opener using two members at angles other than 90 degrees from the ceiling. I have always assumed that this was done to resist side-to-side motion of the opener. 

If you attach the supporting member at 90 degrees, make sure the attachment is strong and stiff enough that the motor assemply has not discernable motion from side to side. If you can add an angled brace, forming a triangle with the horizontal and vertical structure, this should suffice. 

In case it is not obvious, I would also support the motor at two points, to resist rotational motion of the motor assembly.

I don't know the guage, but I always use that angle iron readily available at the normal places (with holes throughout). I would think that this is easy enough to cut and bend, if necessary.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I had this problem this past summer, also! 

I used some 5/8" tubing used for tent poles.

I cut these to the required length, flattened about 2" at each end. bent the flattened ends to a suitable angle and hung up the drive unit.

I'd post a photo, but its 50 miles away, at my cottage.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Forget about the V. Go get a length of the angle with the holes through it like Oberk mentioned. Cut a piece to go against the ceiling. If your rafters are going perpendicular to the opener, cut the piece a few inches wider than the opener. Cut two pieces for vertical hangs. They should drop down and attach to your opener. Add a third piece of angle iron at aprox. a 45 degree angle between one of your vertical pieces and the top pieces. Make sure the opener is aligned where you want it and tighten everything up. Use 1/4" x 1" bolts for your connections. Throw that spaghetti strap crap out that came with the opener. That's all there is to it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

